# Wouldn't Houston be a perfect place for Chris Webber?



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

He had his best years with Adleman, Houston could use another big Webber might fill in nice at PF with his passing and such. he'd also be on a contender. Some probably don't want him but it's surprising to not hear rumors of him in Houston.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I was thinking this when I was reading the Webber thread in the general forum, but after thinking about it, there just isn't any room on this roster. We have it filled 15 deep so we would need to cut/trade somebody to fit him in. 

I was thinking this because he knows the ins and outs of RA's system, but the thing with Webber is he is only a shadow of his former self, and who knows what he can contribute.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

While, in a basketball sense, it may work. I am pretty sure he wants to stay around home. He is from Detroit, and I think he would play anywhere in that region, but I dont think he'd go down to Houston


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

no


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

maybe as an assistant coach


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

My username is pink.

EDIT - Aw crap that was the user title.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

It's Pink now.

EDIT - What the hell its the shadow and you can only see it on IE.


----------



## Reignman (Feb 15, 2005)

If some bigs get injured, he can at least eat up some space, get a few rebounds and put up a few layups. The Rockets have too many PGs, they could use an experienced 6-10 guy imho.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

No I like our front court.

I just wish we were developing another big like Butler.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

All Butler is gonna develop is a beard.


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

The hole at PF is gone, and even if it was still around, Webber is a decrepit old man.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Deke/Webber/Bonzi/T-Mac/Francis, now that's one helluva line-up.... 5 years ago


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Off the bench Webber would be great for Houston, had his best years in Sacto with Rick Adelman. Too bad you guys already got Chuck Hayes as the PF off the bench (or is it Scola? not positive).


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

David_Ortiz said:


> Off the bench Webber would be great for Houston, had his best years in Sacto with Rick Adelman. Too bad you guys already got Chuck Hayes as the PF off the bench (or is it Scola? not positive).


yeah we got scola. I really do wonder what Webber would bring to this team though. Oh well.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

So Scola's off the bench and Hayes starts?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

David_Ortiz said:


> So Scola's off the bench and Hayes starts?


yep :biggrin:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Sounds stupid to me to whatev


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

giordun said:


> All Butler is gonna develop is a beard.


haha true that. man do people still have hopes for butler i don't see how he can be good even if we keep him for 10yrs


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

We don't need Webber. We just need to let Chuck play solid, hard-nosed ball and allow Luis to develop into a strong NBA player.


----------

